# need help on shelf layout shelf widths



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hey guys im starting over again lol what is the best widths for each shelf depth wise for a aroundthe walls shelf layout and whats the best way to make them and hang them on the walls thanks alot.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

your best bet is no more than arms length so you can reach the back if you need to. I read an article in model railroader about a guy who did a shelf layout . he said he should have gone narrower. less time to scenic the base. and can build it faster.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's not clear, do you plan a waist level (36 - 40 inches off the floor) shelf layout, or one
that circles the room high up the walls? 

Don


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

sorry for leaving that out the layout height form the floor will be 42and1\4 inch's tall so for me about chest height and it will be around the room. in my bedroom which is a 20ft x 20 ft space.this will be a pretty large layout for me well largest ive ever built all ive done bore this was a 4x8 and a 5x9 layouts on table top style layouts want to branch out to a long mainline run with alot of undstrail switching opertunitys.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You are fortunate to have a generous space for your
layout. As suggested, try for 'arms reach' on most of
your layout, but there can be some sections that could
be deeper, for example, an industry spur, or a yard that
'juts' out into the center of the room. You could also
have a peninsula where a yard or several industries
could be located. I have a smaller around the room
layout and my peninsula has a WYE and the central
passenger station.

If your tracks will basically follow the walls, be sure to
plan a removable, lift or drop 'bridge' at the doorway.
A crawl under entry very soon loses it's 'easy' to do
appeal. And if you do the removable, plan on electrically
isolated sections of track both sides of the 'opening' and
a device for shutting off power to those tracks when
bridge is open to avoid sudden crashes onto the floor.

Don


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

cool cool so say a depth of about 2 feet whats the best way to mount said shelvesto the walls are there shelf brackets large enough for that size shelf thankis.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd go more than 2 feet, I could have gone with 30 inches with no problem.
Leave about 2 inches for scenery against the wall and when you have to work there just stand on a small stool or box. 
One of my biggest mistakes was putting the track to close to the wall. 
My layout is at 42". About beer belly high. 

Here is how I did the wall units. 
Mounted small angle brackets to hold everything in place than screwed bench work into wall studs. Angled the support legs inward to keep from tripping on them.
You would be surprised at how often you just slide along the layout and hit legs.
It is super strong. 1/2 inch plywood for the deck and 1x4 for the sides. Used doubled 1x3 for legs but 2x3 would be easier. One inch thick pink foam board on top. 

CAUTION Do not look at the wiring mess as permanent eye damage could occur. 
















Doing the legs this way and mounting them to cross braces you don't need to worry about getting the length exactly right, you have room for adjustments. 
I used temporary legs and got everything level and than installed the permanent legs. 


Magic


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

cool thanks man for the help when i get the benchwork done ill post pics of it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you haven't started the benchwork yet, have you
considered building modules instead of attaching the
layout to the walls? The big plus for modules is that
you can rearrange them to accomplish changes that
inevitably come along. And you don't damage the
walls.

You could have several 2 or 3 by 4 built with 1X3 or
1X4 lumber, supported by legs in L shape of the
same lumber. Use screws to fasten, and bolts to
hold the modules together.

Don


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

no i haven't got the benchwrok up excpet for a penisula which is a 4x8 but will be a railyard most likely. how expensive is building modules im on a budeget. or about 150 bucks for benwork still left after the table being built lol i know i should ove came here before i started that lol but oh well we live and learn right thansk for the ideas guys.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you go with 1X3 lumber you should come in at the lowest
cost. Use the lightest grade of plywood for the table top or any
other material you find less costly. It should be at least a 1/4
or 3/8 inch thick.

Keep in mind you will need to crawl under for wiring so 
be sure it's high enuf for you to sit up comfortably under it.
Mine is 38". A taller person may need it higher.

If budget dictates, build the modules you'll need for
a minimal layout with plans in mind for additions when
you win the lottery.


Don


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

alright thanks for the info guys i will keep all this in mind i deff gotta get busy on the benchwork got my powercab in and been running on a oval with 22inch curves and its small lol i need more mainline haha.


----------

